# What's the most underrated tarantula in the hobby?



## SonsofArachne (Mar 16, 2019)

What do you think is the most underrated tarantula? 

I'll go first: Orphnaecus philippinus. A unusual looking T, sort of like a giant brown recluse, except it's orange. Mild disposition and (supposedly) weak venom, It's also my choice for best first OW. It is on the small side, which is a drawback for some, but if you're looking for something different, you can't go wrong with this T.

Reactions: Like 5 | Informative 1


----------



## spookyvibes (Mar 16, 2019)

_Psalmopoeus cambridgei._ They’re quite beautiful, they eat like champs, and they’re out often (in most cases.) They’re also quite affordable and readily available. 

I also feel like _Cyriocosmus spp._ don’t get enough attention. Their small size mean they take up less space and there are so many beautiful species out there. My _Cyriocosmus leetzi_ is a very curious little spider. It’s made some pretty amazing tunnels through its delicup, it’s out fairly often, its colors and pattern is breathtaking, it’s great eater, and it’s grown fairly fast.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Paul1126 (Mar 16, 2019)

Dwarf species are underrated IMO.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## EulersK (Mar 16, 2019)

G. rosea/porteri












G. porteri



__ EulersK
__ Aug 23, 2017
__ 4



						My first tarantula, the girl that started it all
					




Yup, we're gonna do this. _Hear me out. _

Adult females are incredibly cheap to the tune of $20-$50 (depending on coloration, more on that soon) - very few species can claim that price tag. 
Given their almost zombie-like metabolisms, they are the easiest pet anyone could ask for. You're able to go away for a two month vacation and not need to even worry about water, the G. rosea would hardly notice. Let me repeat that. They are literally easier to care for than houseplants. 
As a result of this, you can also plan on having your G. rosea for a very, very, _very _long time. Best to write that thing in your will if you're over 40. 
They have an interesting array of colors: complete brown, brown with a copper carapace, or almost completely dull-red.
While they may not be the absolute best when it comes to new keepers, their only real downfalls are their growth rates and their activity level. The growth rate can be ignored by simply getting an adult (again, cheap) and the activity level won't matter to the people like me who simply want a living piece of art to put on their shelf. Every other aspect of them screams 'beginner' tarantula. 
People bawk at G. rosea/porteri because of their glacier-slow growth rates and ridiculous availability. But in my opinion, those are quite ridiculous reasons to not like these species. No, they're not winning any beauty pageants and they won't be competing in the Olympics any time soon, but they do check off the vast majority of 'easy pet' boxes. 

Notable mention would also be G. sp. "Concepcion" which has quickly become one of my favorite species. Kept identical to G. rosea/porteri, a tad smaller, and a bit more active, I'd rank them above everything I just said if it wasn't for their scarce availability.












G. sp. "Concepcion"



__ EulersK
__ Aug 23, 2017
__ 6



						This girl is freshly molted and looking stunning. She also developed a bit of an attitude after...

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 8 | Love 2


----------



## Paul1126 (Mar 16, 2019)

EulersK said:


> G. rosea/porteri
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Visually they are stunning

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Katiekooleyes (Mar 16, 2019)

spookyvibes said:


> _Psalmopoeus cambridgei._ They’re quite beautiful, they eat like champs, and they’re out often (in most cases.) They’re also quite affordable and readily available.


You beat me to the punch. I very much agree! 

(still havn't got around to getting one yet tho)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Minty (Mar 16, 2019)

Brachypelma albopilosum.

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 3


----------



## Blonc (Mar 16, 2019)

Seconding the B.albopilosum.  I got mine as an afterthought when I ordered my B.emilia since it was really cheap.  I've since fallen a bit in love with it seeing as it grows fast and seeing it really fill out is satisfying.  That and it's a first class excavator

ed:spelling

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## PanzoN88 (Mar 16, 2019)

May I list three?

1. B. albopilosum: whoever thinks this species is bland, well, I don't know what to tell you other than they are far from m bland. 




H. chilensis: anyone who faults them for slow growth rate are missing out on an amazing species. Working on pairing this guy.




H. dictator: H. pulchripes get all the attention, but this species is amazing. I bred this girl, but she decided to molt instead of dropping.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## nicodimus22 (Mar 16, 2019)

G. rosea/porteri. I think that some people turn up their nose at them because they are what a lot of pet stores carry. I don't think it's a great starter T, mainly due to fasting and the occasional "psycho rosie" behavior with some specimens, but I wouldn't sleep on them either.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Mar 16, 2019)

B. albopilosum (Honduras), especially since the Nicaraguan variant became widely available













0.1 Brachypelma albopilosum (Honduras)



__ The Grym Reaper
__ Jan 23, 2019
__ 1
__
albopilosum
brachypelma
brachypelma albopilosum
curlyhair tarantula
feeding
female




						Kitana munching.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## XxSpiderQueenxX (Mar 16, 2019)

g rosea

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KezyGLA (Mar 16, 2019)

Phormictopus cancerides

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## SDCustom78 (Mar 16, 2019)

Neoholothele incei, a dwarf T and incredible webber.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## LV-426 (Mar 16, 2019)

KezyGLA said:


> Phormictopus cancerides


I 2nd that, I would go a bit farther and say the Phormictopus genus is underrated.


----------



## cold blood (Mar 16, 2019)

Top 5

1.  N. incei....how everyone desnt have several is beyond me...beautiful, some of the most prolific webbers and fast growth and an incredible prey drive...and a NW without urticating hairs.  Just a wonderful species.












incei pic 1



__ cold blood
__ Aug 7, 2018
__
holothele incei
holothele vellardi
incei
neoholothele
neoholothele incei
trinidad olive tarantula






2. P. cambridgei...possibly the hobbys most perfect t....large size, unique colors, _insane_ feeding response *and* growth rates, and a propensity for being visible a lot.  And again, NW without urticating hairs.













Psalmopoeus cambridgei



__ cold blood
__ Mar 11, 2017
__ 7
__
cambridgei
psalmopoeus
psalmopoeus cambridgei
trinidad chevron tarantula




						cam...the camster..the caminator, the cam-meister...Dr. Camenstein...Cam-a-lama-ding-dong...mass...
					




3.  H. gigas... the fast growing, spectacular eating and version of P. muticus...sure, you dont see em much, but they are incredible...and unique in that they dive underwater both as an escape and when hunting.  And one of the truly special fossorials around...they can dig like no other.












gigas



__ cold blood
__ Mar 16, 2019
__ 1
__
cameroon red baboon tarantula
cameroon red tarantula
gigas
hysterocrates
hysterocrates gigas






4. P. cancerides...so much like the most loved large terrestrial, Pamphobetus, yet a small fraction of the cost....great eaters and spectacular feeding response.












cancerides



__ cold blood
__ Jul 25, 2018
__ 1
__
cancerides
haitian brown tarantula
phormictopus
phormictopus cancerides




						Flat out the nastiest single t I have ever owned.
					



5. B.  vagans....people gush over the slow growing, often fasting pulchra....vagans is, IMO, a more striking looking black t...with faster growth, a more consistent appetite at a *fraction* of the cost.













vagans



__ cold blood
__ Jun 4, 2017



						B. vagans female
					




All these have one thing in common, something that by all respects should make them _more_ popular, but instead gets them overlooked for possibly being _too_ common or, nothing special...but all are readily available and cheap _because_ of just how special each one is....so theyre bred often for that reason.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5 | Love 1


----------



## PanzoN88 (Mar 16, 2019)

cold blood said:


> Top 5
> 
> 1.  N. incei....how everyone desnt have several is beyond me...beautiful, some of the most prolific webbers and fast growth and an incredible prey drive...and a NW without urticating hairs.  Just a wonderful species.
> 
> ...


N. incei? Underrated? I don’t know about that, seems like mainly the gold form gets a lot of publicity.


----------



## cold blood (Mar 16, 2019)

PanzoN88 said:


> N. incei? Underrated? I don’t know about that, seems like mainly the gold form gets a lot of publicity.


Yeah, *totally* under rated...and the golds are less attractive by comparison IMO.













gold



__ cold blood
__ Jun 2, 2017
__ 1
__
holothele incei
holothele vellardi
incei
neoholothele
neoholothele incei
trinidad olive tarantula




						N. incei "gold"
					



vs.












olive



__ cold blood
__ Jun 2, 2017



						N. incei

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## PanzoN88 (Mar 16, 2019)

cold blood said:


> Yeah, *totally* under rated...and the golds are less attractive by comparison IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe I need to pick up a few of both colors, to see what the hype is about.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Vanisher (Mar 16, 2019)

Phormictopus cancerides for sure. They have it all! Looks, size, eating skills, and both urticating hairs and temperament! They are often a display speicies which is nice!
As number 2 i say Pterinochilus murinus, based on that there are many beutiful geographic color variants


----------



## basin79 (Mar 16, 2019)

I'd put forward Theraphosa sp. 

"They're just big brown tarantulas". 

Massive chocolate brown velvet tarantulas.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Venom1080 (Mar 16, 2019)

Most of these are very popular as is.. to me, a underrated species has to be something readily available yet rare in collections. 

I present Iridopelma hirsutum. The Amazon ribbed tree spider

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 1


----------



## BoyFromLA (Mar 16, 2019)

When certain tarantulas are offered as freebies, I say that tarantulas are most likely be very underrated.

Below are the tarantulas I was offered as freebies at least once or more:

• Acanthoscurria geniculata
• Avicularia avicularia
• Brachypelma albopilosum
• Brachypelma vagans
• Bumba cabocla
• Neoholothele incei
• Phormictopus cancerides
• Psalmopoeus cambridgei
• Pterinochilus murinus


----------



## RezonantVoid (Mar 16, 2019)

Pretty much any Aussie T since they aren't readily available and most people that do know about them think of them as brown and boring.
I present Selenotypus sp. "Champagne Robustus", the Eclipse Tarantula as I like to call them.






A really unique genus with little hair on legs 1-4 and lots of hair on legs 5-8. This is probably the only genus I'd label as truely Australian since they are endemic to here and look alot different to our other ones

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Vanisher (Mar 16, 2019)

And they can kill dogs!

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## PanzoN88 (Mar 16, 2019)

Another species that I think is underrated is the one and only B. schroederi, yeah I know they are rare, another black tarantula, so what? They are the best eaters as far as tarantulas are concerned, all other species are pitiful come feeding time. Many say that this species is docile, I respectfully disagree.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BoyFromLA (Mar 16, 2019)

PanzoN88 said:


> Many say that this species is docile, I respectfully disagree.


I don’t believe in a word ‘docile’ in any of tarantulas. They all are very capable.


----------



## RezonantVoid (Mar 16, 2019)

Vanisher said:


> And they can kill dogs!


They will kill pretty much any household pet in half an hour or less if they tag one. They also allegedly have the strongest insecticidal peptide in their venom of any known spider

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## jrh3 (Mar 16, 2019)

PanzoN88 said:


> N. incei? Underrated? I don’t know about that, seems like mainly the gold form gets a lot of publicity.


N. Incei are my favorite dwarf species, The webbing is insane too.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## cold blood (Mar 16, 2019)

Venom1080 said:


> Most of these are very popular as is.. to me, a underrated species has to be something readily available yet rare in collections.


B. cabocla













cabocla



__ cold blood
__ Sep 3, 2018
__ 2
__
brazilian redhead tarantula
bumba
bumba cabocla
cabocla
iracema cabocla

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3


----------



## SonsofArachne (Mar 16, 2019)

Okay now to get controversial. My pick, Orphnaecus philippinus, is clearly winning this thread. Why? Because the species many of you mentioned are talked about constantly here. A species that is being mentioned (and championed) constantly really can't be considered underrated. Otherwise I would have picked Lp's.  Meanwhile my pick got one like ,and I'm not sure if the like was for the species or the thread, so therefore O. philippinus is the most underrated 

In case you're wondering which species I'm talking about:
G. rosea/porteri, Brachypelma albopilosum, Neoholothele incei, Pterinochilus murinus.
(I almost added Psalmopoeus cambridgei, but since it generally gets less attention than other Psalmopoeus I let it go)

Before I get attacked, I think all the species mention above are fine, in fact I either own or plan on owning all of them, but I just can't see them as underrated. When I started this thread I went through my collection and tried to think of not of necessarily my favorites, but the ones who I just never hear much about but were a joy to own. Orphnaecus philippinus was my obvious choice.

Now, flame away

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## mantisfan101 (Mar 16, 2019)

Blue fangs amd aphonopelmas. Blue fangs are only populr as slings and seem to disappear as soon as they hit maturity. Aphonopelmas are recommended for beginners and once they seem to get the hang of them that’s it. Docile and not that visually appealing to some but beauty’s in the eye of rhe beholder, although i wish that these’d become more popular.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Mar 16, 2019)

SonsofArachne said:


> I almost added Psalmopoeus cambridgei, but since it generally gets less attention than other Psalmopoeus I let it go


They're the most gassed up member of the genus on here, if someone asked what Psalmo they should get then I'd put a tenner on at least 75% of the replies being cambridgei.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## BoyFromLA (Mar 16, 2019)

SonsofArachne said:


> Now, flame away


I do love this orange tarantula so much, so no flame away, but many loves!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SonsofArachne (Mar 16, 2019)

The Grym Reaper said:


> They're the most gassed up member of the genus on here, if someone asked what Psalmo they should get then I'd put a tenner on at least 75% of the replies being cambridgei.


You may be right, but I usually see most newbies talking about P. irminia, and most experienced people talking about P. pulcher, victori, etc.


----------



## Derivative (Mar 16, 2019)

My vote goes to Pelinobius Muticus. Their slow growing old world orangish brown fossorials with an extremely defensive attitude during rehousing. Yet somehow everyone who ive seen keep them love them. Thus my vote goes to Pelinobius Muticus.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Vanisher (Mar 17, 2019)

Vanisher said:


> And they can kill dogs!


Hope people understood that i was sarcastic. It says that they can kill dogs, but that is a myth! Fortunatly!



RezonantVoid said:


> They will kill pretty much any household pet in half an hour or less if they tag one. They also allegedly have the strongest insecticidal peptide in their venom of any known spider


Whaaat!! I thought that was a myth!? Like when some people in Mexico think that B hamorii can kill horses!


----------



## RezonantVoid (Mar 17, 2019)

Vanisher said:


> Whaaat!! I thought that was a myth!? Like when some people in Mexico think that B hamorii can kill horses!


Nope, not a myth. Selenotypus and Phlogius in particular are lethal to dogs and cats

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Dry Desert (Mar 17, 2019)

SonsofArachne said:


> What do you think is the most underrated tarantula?
> 
> I'll go first: Orphnaecus philippinus. A unusual looking T, sort of like a giant brown recluse, except it's orange. Mild disposition and (supposedly) weak venom, It's also my choice for best first OW. It is on the small side, which is a drawback for some, but if you're looking for something different, you can't go wrong with this T.


H.maculata - as beautiful as any Pokie.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## dangerforceidle (Mar 17, 2019)

RezonantVoid said:


> Nope, not a myth. Selenotypus and Phlogius in particular are lethal to dogs and cats


There was a veterinary report that specifically discussed dogs which were bitten by Australian tarantulas.  Were cats also mentioned in that report, or in another (I think I only had limited access to the paper)?  Venoms affect mammals differently, so just because it's harmful to dogs doesn't necessarily mean that cats are also at an elevated risk.


----------



## RezonantVoid (Mar 17, 2019)

dangerforceidle said:


> There was a veterinary report that specifically discussed dogs which were bitten by Australian tarantulas.  Were cats also mentioned in that report, or in another (I think I only had limited access to the paper)?  Venoms affect mammals differently, so just because it's harmful to dogs doesn't necessarily mean that cats are also at an elevated risk.


I cannot give any sources unfortunately, but I do remember researching their venom breifly before buying my first one and remember two instances where a cat got tagged and died. One of them I believe was nothing more than the cat opening the lid and tapping the spider (I was a little sceptical due to Selenotypus rather bolty nature), and the cat was dead when the owner returned and worked out what happened. I will try and hunt down for you where I read that


----------



## SonsofArachne (Mar 17, 2019)

Dry Desert said:


> H.maculata - as beautiful as any Pokie.


Somewhat agree, but I would go with Stromatopelma calceatum. Now sure if it's fear or what but I don't see that a lot of people keeping them, and they don't get mentioned much, other than how bad their venom is. A lot more people keep H. macs.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rittdk01 (Mar 17, 2019)

Rosies
B albo 
LP
N chromatus

All very common and cheap, which probably leads to collectors brushing them off in search of rarer spiders.  I have probably 50 different t’s, yet these spiders are all in my top ten.


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Mar 17, 2019)

SonsofArachne said:


> You may be right, but I usually see most newbies talking about P. irminia, and most experienced people talking about P. pulcher, victori, etc.


I don't think many mention victori simply because they're still pretty expensive. The least mentioned Psalmo I can think of would probably be reduncas


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Mar 17, 2019)

It's incredible that no one ever mentioned the likes of _Megaphobema robustum_, _Megaphobema velvetosoma _(a nice breeding here in Italy, recently, btw) etc

It's beyond me

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Enzo56 (Mar 17, 2019)

I feel like Davus pentaloris is often overlooked, despite being pretty _and _cheap.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Award 1


----------



## PidderPeets (Mar 17, 2019)

I'm going to have to go with A. avicularia morph #1. All the Avics are beautiful, but I think morph #1 being the most common makes it less appealing to some. 

I was never interested in Avics until I got my girl, and I only took her because she was free. They just seemed kinda boring and uninteresting to me. But after getting a good look at her and actually watching her, I realize how wrong I was. They have lots of character, can reach decent sizes, have subtle but beautiful colors, and are in my opinion are among the easiest species to care for (granted you actually know their care and don't follow care sheets). Not to mention, they seem to win over quite a few arachnophobes with their fluffiness and pink toes

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## louise f (Mar 17, 2019)

Most underrated species IMO is def:  ( Here in DK )  P. cambridgei, Heteroscodra maculata, Lasiodora parahybana, Brachypelma vagans.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dman (Mar 17, 2019)

louise f said:


> Most underrated species IMO is def:  ( Here in DK )  P. cambridgei, Heteroscodra maculata, Lasiodora parahybana, Brachypelma vagans.


I love my P. cam. She is shy and hides a lot though. Very fast!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## louise f (Mar 17, 2019)

Dman said:


> I love my P. cam. She is shy and hides a lot though. Very fast!


Yeah i miss my girl. This is her doing her crazy things

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Dman (Mar 17, 2019)

louise f said:


> Yeah i miss my girl. This is her doing her crazy things


Yours always that active?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## louise f (Mar 17, 2019)

Dman said:


> Yours always that active?


Yes she was


----------



## Dman (Mar 17, 2019)

louise f said:


> Yes she was


Sorry I didn't catch that she passed. She was very pretty.


----------



## Phia (Mar 17, 2019)

SonsofArachne said:


> What do you think is the most underrated tarantula?
> 
> I'll go first: Orphnaecus philippinus. A unusual looking T, sort of like a giant brown recluse, except it's orange. Mild disposition and (supposedly) weak venom, It's also my choice for best first OW. It is on the small side, which is a drawback for some, but if you're looking for something different, you can't go wrong with this T.


omg. I've wanted an Orphnaecus philippinus ever since my Mum bought me a paperweight of a dead one incased in acrylic. Kind of a brutal present for someone who likes living tarantulas, but, Lol, she was doing her best! Very unusual looking T.

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## FrDoc (Mar 17, 2019)

SonsofArachne said:


> Somewhat agree, but I would go with Stromatopelma calceatum. Now sure if it's fear or what but I don't see that a lot of people keeping them, and they don't get mentioned much, other than how bad their venom is. A lot more people keep H. macs.


I’ve been perusing this thread since it started, and waiting to see if/when someone would mention S. cals.  I love mine.  It’s out very frequently, and when it is out it is not intimidated by jack, light, noise, whatever.  Plus, they are fabulous looking.  Yep, a handful with which  to deal (I like to think of it as “spirited”), but that’s part of keeping right, learning to work with them?  Out of the 30ish T’s I keep (and I REALLY like many of them), I am only considering multiples of the S. cal.  The dirt cheap, cool looking, feisty, adrenaline dump inducing, little devil.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## louise f (Mar 17, 2019)

Dman said:


> Sorry I didn't catch that she passed. She was very pretty.


No she did not pass. I just had a period in my life where i had to let all of my T's go.. But i will be back with new ones.

Reactions: Sad 2 | Love 1


----------



## Dman (Mar 17, 2019)

louise f said:


> No she did not pass. I just had a period in my life where i had to let all of my T's go.. But i will be back with new ones.


So glad!!  I was actually feeling bummed. Thanks!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## louise f (Mar 17, 2019)

Dman said:


> So glad!!  I was actually feeling bummed. Thanks!!


Np. Well dont be

Reactions: Like 1 | Cake 1


----------



## SonsofArachne (Mar 17, 2019)

FrDoc said:


> I’ve been perusing this thread since it started, and waiting to see if/when someone would mention S. cals.  I love mine.  It’s out very frequently, and when it is out it is not intimidated by jack, light, noise, whatever.  Plus, they are fabulous looking.  Yep, a handful with which  to deal (I like to think of it as “spirited”), but that’s part of keeping right, learning to work with them?  Out of the 30ish T’s I keep (and I REALLY like many of them), I am only considering multiples of the S. cal.  The dirt cheap, cool looking, feisty, adrenaline dump inducing, little devil.


They are more fun than H. macs, that's for sure (I have both). A couple of weeks ago I dropped a couple of blowfly maggots into enclosure, knowing they were ready to pupate. When they emerged she had great time stalking them. She reminded me of a jumping spider - she would sneak up then half-run, half-jump at them. It took her awhile but she caught both of them. It's not something I would do a lot but every once in awhile for a change of pace. I might try this with some of my other arboreals too.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## viper69 (Mar 24, 2019)

N incei

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SonsofArachne (Mar 26, 2019)

Haplocosmia himalayana - another one that doesn't get mentioned much. Not as flashy as some of the Asian species, but I love subtle two-tone coloration. And mine at least is really laid back for a OW.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Vanessa (Mar 27, 2019)

The top species that I think are underrated...

Brachypelma albiceps - Pro: Always visible and always hungry. - Con: Slow growing.



Brachypelma klaasi - Pro: Always visible, always hungry, and large adults - Con: Cost and slow growing.



Avicularia avicularia - Pro: hardier than many other arboreal species, inexpensive, big, good appetites. - Con: none.



Aphonopelma chalcodes - Pro: Active, long lived, inexpensive - Con: Slow growing.


Thrixopelma ockerti - Pro: Unusual species, always visible, always hungry, gorgeous at all times. - Con: Urticating hairs and availability.



Neoholothe incei - Pro: Webbing, always hungry, doesn't take up much room. Con: Rarely visible.



Aphonopelma seemanni - Pro: Inexpensive, gorgeous, always hungry. Con: Not always visible.



And another vote for Grammostola porteri/rosea/sp Concepcion. Pro: Gorgeous, inexpensive, long lived. Con: Slow growing and fasting.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Informative 1 | Helpful 1


----------



## FrDoc (Mar 27, 2019)

_L. klugi_; an LP built like an NFL nose guard.  Out forever, ridiculous eater, not intimidated by jack.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ChaosSphere (Mar 28, 2019)

Chris LXXIX said:


> It's incredible that no one ever mentioned the likes of _Megaphobema robustum_, _Megaphobema velvetosoma_


I gear you and I raise you Megaphobema mesomelas.
Why? Its an incredibly beautiful T, actually out often (it leans more towards terrerestrial than is typical of Megaphobema), mine is very well behaved - they only threatpose it has showed was to a dubia it didnt wanna eat
Also, the slings are an amazing bluish-black!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SonsofArachne (Mar 28, 2019)

ChaosSphere said:


> Megaphobema mesomelas.


I have a female coming from Fear not, but it decided to go premolt right before they shipped  They won't ship until she molts and then eats.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Andrea82 (Mar 28, 2019)

Another vote for D.pentaloris. Striking colours, amazing appetite and webbing. 

Re: H.chilensis being underrated,  I don't agree with that. It's one of the most sought-after beginner species in the hobby!

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## ChaosSphere (Mar 28, 2019)

SonsofArachne said:


> I have a female coming from Fear not, but it decided to go premolt right before they shipped  They won't ship until she molts and then eats.


Typical
But they are know for being somewhat fragile, so I get it. I read that they will sit out often, especially if the terrarium is planted - so theres that!
(Dislike was for the not shipping part, not your post)


----------



## Goopyguy56 (Mar 28, 2019)

I think pcams are my favorite. Any phormictopus is underrated. Female phormics > pamphos imo.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## docwade87 (Mar 28, 2019)

In my limited time/experience and only keeping several species, these are my opinions so far..

#1
H. Pulchripes...have only had for a couple hours but wow. Everything I’ve heard about these guys has been amazing. Not your typical baboon, chill, out in open and active. So far, mine has already dug and started webbing hide area and is sitting at front of hide waiting. Not to mention they are stunning!! Can’t wait to watch this little one grow and mature.



#2.
D. Diamantinensis
Have only had for a few hours, however everything I’ve seen and heard about them leads me to believe they are also underrated. Time will tell for me and my own experience. No decent pics of this species yet.

I really like the Brachypelma species but again limited experience, have a non mature Albo and three Sabulosum slings. I also love Avicularia species however they are fairly common and sought after so I didn’t put on this particular thread. However the aforementioned species take the cake for me so far. Just thought I’d put my own two cents out there in case someone is looking for that next addition.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jezzy607 (Mar 28, 2019)

I think Chaetopelma olivaceum is very underrated! Nice looking black (after molt) to brownish-gold, easy to care for, entertaining attitude, yet hardly photographed, and doesn't seem to be in many collections, despite being available. I would have named this species Psychopelma spazzi...

Others mentioned already that I totally agree with are B. vagans and B. albopilosum (Honduran), regardless of experience, everyone should have at least 3-5 of each of those.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vanessa (Mar 28, 2019)

I don't think that Harpactira pulchripes is underrated at all. I think that the price is the only factor preventing more people from having them. They are very popular and are always high on the list of first OW species recommendations.

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## docwade87 (Mar 28, 2019)

VanessaS said:


> I don't think that Harpactira pulchripes is underrated at all. I think that the price is the only factor preventing more people from having them. They are very popular and are always high on the list of first OW species recommendations.


Somehow availability makes them not underrated? Underrated has nothing to do with being rare or not. 

If that’s the case then all the really popular Brachypelma species that are mentioned constantly boulder be considered?

Just a thought.


----------



## Patherophis (Mar 28, 2019)

docwade87 said:


> Somehow availability makes them not underrated? Underrated has nothing to do with being rare or not.
> 
> If that’s the case then all the really popular Brachypelma species that are mentioned constantly boulder be considered?
> 
> Just a thought.


No, it's not about availability, but they are very popular and sought after. Someone would even say that they are overrated, especially compared to other members of the genus.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Vanessa (Mar 28, 2019)

docwade87 said:


> Somehow availability makes them not underrated? Underrated has nothing to do with being rare or not.
> If that’s the case then all the really popular Brachypelma species that are mentioned constantly boulder be considered?
> Just a thought.


Where did I mention that they were rare, or not? I didn't say anything about availability - I only mentioned price. They are almost always available in Canada, but the $75-$100 price tag turns away a lot of people who can get countless other African species for less than $25.
They are one of the top OW species and are recommended consistently. If anything, they are overrated due to the fact that there are many, many gorgeous African species that people overlook that cost a fraction of the price.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## docwade87 (Mar 28, 2019)

Very well! Didn’t know they were that popular yet. Not trying to argue. Just clarifying what was meant. All good.

I’ll still stand by my mention of Brachypelma species and Avicularia Avicularia species that are highly sought after and kept that are continually mentioned here....I wouldn’t think they are underrated being that everyone has them as well? But since you mentioned many readily available and highly kept species as underrated it’s different I guess? 

To each their own right?!



VanessaS said:


> Where did I mention that they were rare, or not? I didn't say anything about availability - I only mentioned price. They are almost always available in Canada, but the $75-$100 price tag turns away a lot of people who can get countless other African species for less than $25.
> They are one of the top OW species and are recommended consistently. If anything, they are overrated due to the fact that there are many, many gorgeous African species that people overlook that cost a fraction of the price.


What OW African species would you recommend that are underrated? Are they just as chill, and out and about? Any of them in the Harpactira Spp.?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Liquifin (Mar 28, 2019)

docwade87 said:


> I’ll still stand by my mention of Brachypelma species and Avicularia Avicularia species that are highly sought after and kept that are continually mentioned here....I wouldn’t think they are underrated being that everyone has them as well? But since you mentioned many readily available and highly kept species as underrated it’s different I guess?


Well...... A. avics and B. albos are constantly being sold, but just because they are super easy to find and afford doesn't mean people want them. If you go to any shows, those two are 100% of the time the species being sold. But I can garuntee you that almost no one will buy them at the end of the day. People don't wan't beginner T.'s, they want cool looking T.'s instead. Why do you think people that are noobs have P. metallica's at the end of the day and not a B. albo or A. avic? A sad truth not much people admit.



docwade87 said:


> What OW African species would you recommend that are underrated? Are they just as chill, and out and about? Any of them in the Harpactira Spp.?


Almost all African OW T.'s are pet holes, even the Harapactira genus are mostly pet holes. I mean they do tend to come out here and there, but they are burrowers whether they are opportunistic or obligate burrowers. 

If I can pinpoint a OW African species that is underrated, I pick the A. ezendami. These guys are pet holes, but mines come out at night and they are beautiful T.'s in general.

@cold blood hate to say it, but the female I bred with your male looks to be molting soon, so no eggsac.  Time to find another male soon...












A. ezendami Good Pic



__ Liquifin
__ Dec 15, 2018
__
augacephalus
augacephalus ezendami
augacephalus photos
ceratogyrus ezendami
ezendami




						One of the better pics. Enjoy

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Vanessa (Mar 28, 2019)

docwade87 said:


> What OW African species would you recommend that are underrated? Are they just as chill, and out and about? Any of them in the Harpactira Spp.?


We're not talking about temperament, we're talking about underrated. Again, this isn't about cost, temperament, hardiness, or availability - it's about whether the species is constantly overlooked when it has just as much to offer as their far more popular cousins.
A few African species that immediately come to mind when I think of being underrated...
Pterinochilus lugardi 
Harpactira cafreriana
Augacephalus ezendami
Idiothele mira

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## docwade87 (Mar 28, 2019)

VanessaS said:


> We're not talking about temperament, we're talking about underrated. Again, this isn't about cost, temperament, hardiness, or availability - it's about whether the species is constantly overlooked when it has just as much to offer as their far more popular cousins.
> A few African species that immediately come to mind when I think of being underrated...
> Pterinochilus lugardi
> Harpactira cafreriana
> ...



I’m not disagreeing with you, however these spiders that you feel are overlooked have specific qualities that you say we’re not bringing into it that make them underrated to you, otherwise they wouldn’t be mentioned. Something having significant rating requires each person’s own beliefs of individual spiders characters tied into it. Whether it be cost, temperament, color, attractiveness, availability, fossorial, webbers, etc...it’s to each persons own beliefs. So yes we are talking about temperament, hardiness, availability as you mentioned we weren’t.

Why are those OW species you mention underrated in your opinion? What do they have to offer that makes them underrated to you other than they are overlooked...

Keep in mind this is all very subjective and every one person has their own beliefs. Not trying to argue once again, but someone appears to be slightly agitated when I’m just trying to clarify why something is or isn’t underrated and what goes into making them that for each individual person.

I’m fairly confident you will speak of something of the sort like I mentioned above as to why you personally think they are underrated.

If you go through this post even back to the very first OP, the member speaks of why they think a particular species they mentioned is underrated...what do you know, they speak of color, attractiveness to that person, temperament etc. ...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Vanessa (Mar 28, 2019)

docwade87 said:


> Not trying to argue once again, but someone appears to be slightly agitated


The only person becoming agitated is you over the fact that I don't agree with you.


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Mar 28, 2019)

@docwade87

_H.pulchripes_ are great, the only thing not so great is their price, considering that this species isn't exactly difficult to breed.

That's why I call _H.pulchripes_ the rich cousin of the _P.murinus_

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## docwade87 (Mar 28, 2019)

VanessaS said:


> The only person becoming agitated is you over the fact that I don't agree with you.


Sure!



Chris LXXIX said:


> @docwade87
> 
> _H.pulchripes_ are great, the only thing not so great is their price, considering that this species isn't exactly difficult to breed.
> 
> That's why I call _H.pulchripes_ the rich cousin of the _P.murinus_



I can see that! Same with GBB...prices are high but so readily available. Supply & demand/ silly inflation

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mini8leggedfreak (Mar 28, 2019)

Ami sp Columbia.
Small, brown, cheap. 
Lots of people don’t want a small T and cheaper ones do usually get overlooked. 

I didn’t notice how much I liked it till I rehoused it about a month ago, idk something about a slightly stout and smooth chocolate color makes me like it. It’s hard to explain. 
JUST GET ONE!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## docwade87 (Mar 29, 2019)

cold blood said:


> B. cabocla
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Definitely going to agree on this one. So glad I made the decision to get one this last shipment. Will def be getting more. Beautiful. Can’t wait for mine to start coloring up! 












B. Cabocla Sling



__ docwade87
__ Mar 29, 2019
__
brazilian redhead tarantula
bumba
bumba cabocla
cabocla
iracema cabocla
sling




						Getting plump on its first night. Took right to it. Made me feel better that it went right after...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LucN (Mar 29, 2019)

In my opinion, G. porteri is definitely the most underrated. They've been so common and cheap that many have and still do take them for granted. Now that Chile has closed its doors for exportation, we can only hope that we'll see more breeding efforts of the species. They may be infamous for being generally inactive and fast for long periods of time, but not all specimens act like that. Mine certainly didn't get that memo. She's always taking prey unless in premolt and has only fasted once for about 2 months. She also has shown slight burrowing tendancies and has webbed up her surroundings a fair deal. None of my other Ts have so much silk laid around in their enclosures. In the right light, the pink iridescence on the carapace is nothing short of stunning. And the fact that they are so laid-back means that we can enjoy them for longer, so I don't see that as a negative

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tarantula155 (Jul 28, 2020)

Rittdk01 said:


> Rosies
> B albo
> LP
> N chromatus
> ...


Why Rosies? Are they not the most inactive species ever?


----------



## Matt Man (Jul 28, 2020)

A Chalcodes. Relatively cheap, cool looking, mellow dispositions and easy to care for.


----------



## Matt Man (Jul 28, 2020)

if they are rare, sought after and expensive I feel they don't qualify as 'under rated'. Great pix folks


----------

